# A Few Recents From The Flippinout Custom Shop



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Here are a few slingshots that have come out of the shop recently.

The first is a slingshot for my father in law. Argentine Osage core, maple spacers, zebrawood, and ebony palmswells























I recently traded my personal slingshot, the very first Maxim Tactical, for a custom knife. I am sucker for a good knife and I was without my favorite shooter. This one is made from 1/2" craft paper phenolic. The palmswell is a new material I just got in that is used in custom knife making. It is an epoxy based product with an aluminum honeycomb- terribly expensive at around $65 USD for a 5"x8" piece, so I will be making sure every bit of that material is used.























The slingshot below is a hybrid natural that I made for a friend in the custom knife business. It started out as a massive dogwood fork that was dead on the tree, so it had spalted, but not lost its structural integrity. I began by splitting it in half and adding a cedar core, then split it in half once again and added the red racing stripes along with a spalted maple center. I left the bark on the fork tips for character. This one feels incredible in the hand and shoots just as well. It was finished with an oil/wax finish then buffed to a satin sheen.


----------



## catburn (Feb 1, 2012)

Crazy cool times three. I am amazed and inspired.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Those are nice. I really like that honeycomb stuff... I think I'll make a batch. It looks like radiator screen with black epoxy filling.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Wow, Nathan. Your father-in-law's slingshot is like something you'd find in some millionaire's walnut-paneled den, right next to the humidor for his Cuban cigars on his big, carved oak desk! *sigh*

But the one you made for yourself... Well, that one looks like it's carried in the inside jacket pocket of Bruce Wayne's custom-tailored suit. He bought it from you to go with the batmobile, right? This is one of his "dress" weapons. He'd never carry this in his utility belt. Slick and chic!

And that dogwood natural transformation is just fantastic!

As usual, I'm amazed at your skill an charmed by your taste.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

WE ARE NOT WORTHY







WE ARE NOT WORTHY







-Simply awesome Buddy! You always make me say WOW! Flatband


----------



## hood (Jun 2, 2011)

Beautiful craftsmanship.


----------



## harson (Oct 21, 2011)

I,m going to cry they are unbelievable ,don,t know what else to say.


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Stunning frames Nathan!
Love the new Tacticoooll version, Nice touch with the C-Tek palm swells also.

Great stuff!


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

that first one is so sexy


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

Enuff said...just fabuloso!!!


----------



## Wak (Dec 30, 2011)

I like all three. The mosaic pins in the second one really set it off.


----------



## AJW (Apr 24, 2011)

****, why didn't you say something, I've got a daughter you could have married!


----------



## Matt. H/C (Jun 7, 2012)

3 stunners. i love the first one. Your father in law is going to be very happy.


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Preciosas.

La elegancia hecha resortera


----------



## tomshot123 (Mar 31, 2012)

I am speechless...


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

this is we're I get my inspiration from. Nathan your work is simply the best available on the planet right now, I would be honoured to become half the craftsman you are.

Absolutely amazing, flawless work, everything unique.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Beautiful work!


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

Sweet!


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Awesome Bud.
Philly


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Yeah, i like the black one with the radiator screen in there







, Peace Mr.Teh


----------



## Ordie69 (Aug 25, 2011)

All works of art. My hats off to you.


----------



## norca (May 3, 2012)

like the honey combe
busy man


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

thanks for all the kind feedback. My father in law is now hooked on slingshots and shooting squirrels off his bird feeder.

Now, back to the shop!


----------



## richblades (May 2, 2012)

Inspirational.
I will consider Nathan a master craftsman, where do I apply for the journeyman course?


----------



## Bostradamus (May 15, 2012)

WOW!! i think i see SS of the month up there!!


----------



## Maomao (Feb 12, 2012)

Dude...... You are amazing....... todo un artista..........







que locura de trabajo, solo se cataloga como increible!

Mo.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

beautiful work Nathan, art for sure!


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> Wow, Nathan. Your father-in-law's slingshot is like something you'd find in some millionaire's walnut-paneled den, right next to the humidor for his Cuban cigars on his big, carved oak desk! *sigh*
> 
> But the one you made for yourself... Well, that one looks like it's carried in the inside jacket pocket of Bruce Wayne's custom-tailored suit. He bought it from you to go with the batmobile, right? This is one of his "dress" weapons. He'd never carry this in his utility belt. Slick and chic!
> 
> ...


Why would I need to say it another way. For the first time I saw this post. This one almost got by me.


----------

